# HP ePrint su Gentoo: è possibile ?

## ciro64

Ciao; volevo sapere se qualcuno ha avuto successo nella configurazione di hplip per usare HP ePrint.

Io ho provato, ma sembra darmi come possibilità solo la connessione USB in quanto le altre opzioni nel menù di configurazione sono non disponibili.

Grazie e Ciao : :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Uff.... nesuna risposta.....

Però non è giusto: per .deb e .rpm da quanto ho capito dovrebbe funzionare; mentre da querl che leggo negli outputs in terminale di 

```

# hp-setup

```

Gentooo viene considerata "deprecata" oppure non ancora in grado di supportare questa funzionalità.

Io mi sono davvero rotto...... che dei sistemi secondo me di second' ordine siano predilettti dai produttori di drivers di perfierica.

Adesso scrivo ad HP e .... me li sbrano a colazione ..... Grrrr !!!!!!!

Non può essere..... è un ingiustizia bella e buona  :Sad: /

Ciaop

----------

## loxdegio

Forse arrivo un po' in ritardo, ma lo scopo che ti prefiggi mi pare si possa fare con CUPS. Ora, non so che stampante tu abbia, ma sono sicuro che sia una delle ultime messe in commercio visto che parli di ePrint.

Sottolineo inoltre che il pacchetto net-print/hplip di gentoo ne installa solo le funzionalità di base e che va quindi integrato con il tarball distribuito da HP stessa.

Tra l'altro se non ricordo male c'è il modo anche di farsi listare le stampanti WiFi da gnome-extra/nm-applet, ma mi pare che sia comunque una funzione dipendente da CUPS

----------

## ciro64

Non ti preoccupare... anzi grazie 1000 di essere intervenuto  :Smile: 

Dunque..... quando avvio la procedura da Gentoo, mi fa arrivar ad un punto in cui servirebbe un solo comando per far funzionare il tutto.........

Ora cerco di fare una descrizione dei passaggi che eseguo:

1) Innanzitutto devo accendere la stampante collegata con usb.

2) C'è L'icona HP nel vassoio di sistema (uso KDE).

3) Da questa col tasto destro del mouse aprò il menù e scelgo "HP Device Manager"

4) Fra le varie opzioni che mi compaiono c'è anche "Wireless/Wifi setup using USB"

5) Doppio click su questa opzione dela finestra di Hplip , si apre una nuova finestra: Wireless/ (802.11) configuration.

6) Next alla prima schermata di riconoscimento hardware ( HP 6510)

7) Idem per step 3 of 5

 :Cool:  Inserisco il SSID (nel mio caso è "Ceriani-Home")

9) mi da solo possibilità di scrivere la password WPA (wep è "frizzato")

10 Inserisco Password WPA e seleziono il pulsante "connect".

Qualche secondo per controllare da parte del software......

11) Mi dice ora "Your setup has been succesfully configured on th wireless network. You may now unplug the USB cable.

Now, to setup the printer, now run

[code]

hp-setup 192.168.1.101

12) Quindi apro un terminale e divengo root e lancio il suddetto comando; qui si apre una nuova finestra con più opzioni ... ma anche provandole tutte non trovo il modo di far funzionare la connessione wireless con la stampante.

Ricordo che c'erano messaggi derivanti da hp-setup lanciato a livello utente che il software non funziona su distribuzioni deprecate o tipo Gentoo  :Sad: 

Accidenti.... sto andando in confusione........

Se vuoi posso anche aprire una sessione teamviewer così puoi renderti conto di ciò che mi succede.... ma forse chiedo troppo... scusa....  :Sad: 

E' un po' il mio modo di fare quando magari dei miei amici hanno problemi su windows o qualche altra distro Linux..........gli propongo appunto teamviewer per rendermi conto facilmente della situazione.....del resto ho installato via ssh Gentoo in Puglia ed in Toscana  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Questo si che per me era stato un vero divertimento  :Smile: 

Grazie e Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

ciao.

io ho configurato la mia HP wirless da cups --> http://localhost:631 (ovviamente il servizio deve essere attivo ed in esecuzione)

ed indicando il socket

esempio :

 *Quote:*   

> Description:	HP Deskjet 3050A J611 series
> 
> Location:	
> 
> Driver:	HP Deskjet 3050 j610 Series hpijs, 3.14.4 (color, 2-sided printing)
> ...

 

ovviamente poi devi aggiungere il tuo utente alla stampa.

da cups hai tutte le opioni del caso. HP-Setup l'ho utilizzato solo per abilitare il wirless ed impostare il socket.

http://imageshack.com/a/img841/4082/8puq.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img853/51/3t7n.png

----------

